# Heirloom of Oak Creek



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Here are a few more pictures of her family band. (Her mom is easy to spot with the star)

First picture is the rest of the herd in the meadow.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow, those pictures of the herd are amazing. And she's a cutie.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow! That's pretty cool that you can pick out a horse before caught. Good luck with her and can't wait to hear the rest of the story. She's adorable.


----------



## karens1039 (Mar 26, 2018)

I follow the Oak Creek horses on facebook and there was one at my barn last year for training, she was so sweet and smart. Sometimes I can see the horses when I drive to work. It is always a highlight to my day.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What an adventure, thanks for sharing with us. The filly is gorgeous, as are mom and dad. Is this the herd that is thought to possibly be descended from Morgans? Mom and dad sure look like it. 



Can you tell us a little more about this herd and how the process of obtaining a horse there works?


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

karens1039 said:


> I follow the Oak Creek horses on facebook and there was one at my barn last year for training, she was so sweet and smart. Sometimes I can see the horses when I drive to work. It is always a highlight to my day.


That is amazing, they are definitely a sight to see! Facebook is how I orginally heard of them I am less than two hours away and had no idea they were there. They seem like they have great heads from everything that I have seen posted, heck even visiting the heard they are so tolerant for being a feral herd!




egrogan said:


> Is this the herd that is thought to possibly be descended from Morgans? Mom and dad sure look like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little more about this herd and how the process of obtaining a horse there works?


Yes that is them! There were several Morgan breeders in the area, they are believed to have been running wild for almost 100 years now. They are on private land so they have nothing to do with the BLM. The company that owns the land hired a lady to look out for the property but they have no interest in the horses. She does an amazing job managing the herd, they have stayed at about 100 head for several years now. She catches to adopt out as well as to geld some of the young colts. To adopt you have to contact the lady who manages the herd, you can either go pick one out as I did and she will catch or pick one that has already been caught. 
Here is their website
https://oakcreekwildhorses.com/


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

So my little filly has still yet to be caught but I have been invited to come up this Saturday to help catch her, if all goes well I will be bringing her home with me. I am super excited and I will be sure to post pictures this weekend.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You know where people just comment with sparkly jumping hearts?

consider that my post.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Aww, congrats! That looks like a herd of quality horses. Enjoy your new little one!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Can't wait to hear about your weekend! Did you get her caught?

But just to tied us over ... here are a few pix of an Oak Creek horse ... Scratch with his owner/trainer, John (on the right):










And a pony club member giving Scratch a drink during competition ...


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

kewpalace said:


> Can't wait to hear about your weekend! Did you get her caught?
> 
> But just to tied us over ... here are a few pix of an Oak Creek horse ... Scratch with his owner/trainer John


Yes! I'll get an update up shortly!

Loving the pictures! Scratch sure is handsome.


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

This weekend was super exciting for me, not only was I able to pick up my filly but I was invited out to help catch her. 

Saturday morning I made the journey up to Tehachapi and arrived at Diana's (herd caretaker) gate by 9. After about a 15 minute drive through the property we arrived at the meadow where the horses stay usually from about April/May though October.








In the meadow is the big catch pen with several attached holding pens. We filled all the pens with alfalfa and opened the gates while the horses came in for a bite. We were all keeping an eye out for the distinguishing markings of my filly and her mama, we finally spotted them and they were almost in the catch pen when two other horses got into a squabble and ended up bumping a panel which in turn scared the entire herd out of the pen.

After a few minutes of waiting they started to file back in. I caught a glimpse of my targeted pair. They need up right in front of me.







Everyone was nice and calm, we waited a couple minutes for a few more to enter the pen as there were a few others that had homes lined out. I was given the signal to pull the rope attached to the back gate. I pulled, the rope came up, got tight, the gate swayed, and then went back into place causing all the horses to run out of the pen yet again. There had been a log wedged against the gate to keep it open so that the horses could enter but it got stuck and wouldn't allow the gate to close. We got the log in a better position and stood back and waited. I will admit I was feeling pretty hopeless at that point. I watched the mare lead my filly away from the gate and disappear. She finally resurfaced on the other side of the catch pen. There was only a man gate on that side, she wanted in but the horses in front of her wouldn't let her is as they were eating. I slowly made my way closer to the large gate so I didn't have as much rope to deal with. Finally the mare was able to work her way into the catch pen, I waited until she got closer to the middle and the man gate was shut behind her before pulling the rope to close the large gate. We finally had them! Then it was just pushing them into a catch pen (along with the others that needed to be caught) so that we could let the others out. We got lucky and they went into the front holding pen with a few others and then separated themselves into the pen connected to the loading chute all by themselves. We then worked to get the extra horses out of the pens with the ones we actually needed to catch. 

One of the reasons I was drawn to this filly was that her mama was so calm and not really concerned with much. Even as we were letting the other horses out and they went running away she stood calmly in the pen. 








It was finally time to load, we backed the trailer up to chute and then had to separate the mare from her foal, it only took a couple minutes to accomplish this and we opened up the chute for my filly. She of course didn't want to leave mama and kept wanting to turn around but we slowly worked her down the chute and she hopped up into the trailer. I signed some paper work and we were on the road by 12:30. 

She was quiet in the trailer except for one final whinny as we were leaving the gates. A little after 2 we had arrived back at her new home. 








We got the trailer in position to unload and opened the door for her. She took a look around and then calmly stepped out of the trailer, walked over to the water and took a big drink before walking over to the alfalfa and started eating. 








I gave her a couple hours to settle in before going back out to check on her and feed her dinner. I went in and just sat in the pen with her. She really really wants to be my friend, she came up and smelled my boot and sniffed me a couple times. I am really happy with how calm my wild untouched filly is.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What a story! She is beautiful and sounds good natured to endure so much in one day (isn't it a crazy thought that she woke up that morning having no idea what a big day it was about to be?). Where do you go from here with her? Do you have other babies and/or babysitters that will become her new herd?


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Day 2.

I went out to feed in the morning and she definitely seemed to remember me, she came right up to the gate and nuzzled my hand through the gate. I went in and cleaned her pen and fed her, she was very interested in what I was doing, she kept her distance but never ran from me, she came up to sniff the rake and was very calm about it. I had my baby with me so I wasn't able to stay for too long. 

That afternoon I came back out and worked doing some advance and retreat exercises after that she was doing pretty well following me around the pen when I would walk away from her. I sat down in her pen and she decided to lay down not to far from me. 















That evening she was still doing great following me around and getting more bold coming up to me so I reached out as she walked by me, that was crossing a line haha she turned and lifted her hind leg but I got right after her and sent her off. It didnt phase her one bit, she can right back to me and touched me with her nose. 















I'm so happy with this girl! 🤗😍🤗


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

egrogan said:


> What a story! She is beautiful and sounds good natured to endure so much in one day (isn't it a crazy thought that she woke up that morning having no idea what a big day it was about to be?). Where do you go from here with her? Do you have other babies and/or babysitters that will become her new herd?


I know it is crazy, I was thinking the same thing on the way home! 

I am at a boarding facility with lots of other horses around. Once she is out of quarantine she has a double wide pen to enjoy (two conjoining pens) so she will have plenty of room with other horses right next to her. There are several geldings I will be able to turn her out to play with. She at least has herd dynamics down since she got to grow up in a wild herd setting. 

We are just going to take everything slow and let her grow up. I would love to try endurance with her once she fully matures.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Love all the pictures already. We will all become her crazy horse forum aunties watching her grow up :wink: Thanks for posting about her!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Excellent report & pix. She sounds typical to the rest of the Oak Creek Horses I know and have seen; very level headed and sweet. 

She is adorable and I am very much looking forward to following your journey with her! Congrats on getting her home!


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Day 4. 

She is done for! 
Yesterday was a breakthrough day. She went from only being ok with her touching me to actually letting me touch her! Once she realized that she loved being loved on, it was all over. She let me rub her ears, all over her head, down her neck and scratch her chest. She didn't take a single step away once I started petting her and then followed me to get some more love once I walked away. 























She was also very content with me being in the pen with her and decided to take a nap. I am so loving this filly!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Loving watching your journey, even though it is JUST beginning. Well done and keep the reports & pix coming!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh goodness, she is SMILING at you in that 3rd pic. How adorable.


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Day 6. 

Ok I seriously love this girl! Have I said that yet??

On my lunch break I came out to visit her, I was able to touch all the way to her butt on both sides, pick up both front feet and put the halter on her. After I took her halter off this happened. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yV0a0UiSnHU


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Sanzia said:


> Day 6.
> 
> Ok I seriously love this girl! Have I said that yet??
> 
> ...


 She is adorable! You need to get her a baby :razz::


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

kewpalace said:


> She is adorable! You need to get her a baby <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Razz" class="inlineimg" />:


That is adorable! I just got the dogs some new toys..... maybe they wont miss one 🤔😂


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Day 6 continued.

I need to hold off a bit on my updates, I go out and spend my lunch breaks with her, I just get so excited with how she is doing!

I went back out after work to mess with Heirloom but this time I brought my husband along who is totally not horsie.

She met me at the gate as is her norm and I put her halter on with no issues. I ran my hands down her front legs which she let me pick up, then it was time for the hind legs. I started rubbing down her leg to which she immediately picked up and let me hold it. Other leg was the same, she is so smart. 









I also wanted to get her used to being fly sprayed to give her some relief. I filled a spray bottle with some water so I could get her used to being sprayed. I showed her the bottle, rubbed it on her head and neck and then sprayed it where she could see what it did but where it wouldn't touch her. Absolutely no reaction. Aimed it low at her front leg and sprayed, no reaction. I was able to spray her entire body without her so much as her picking up a foot. Another box checked! 

I also introduced my short little dressage whip to her, rubbed it all over touched all her legs, her belly; and that was that. 

We did a little work with leading, only a few more days and she will be out of quarantine so I will need to walk her across the stables to her new pen. She will pivot well for me but we still have quite a ways to go to disengage the hind end. Why move if she wants to be scratched?? But she is getting used to giving to pressure and let me lead her all around the pen. 

The last thing I wanted to accomplish was to introduce her to the fly mask. Initially she could care less but I made the velcro make some noise and that made her a little uneasy but she still didnt leave. She still let me rub all over and cover her eyes with it. I put her ears through the holes and just practiced putting it on and off a couple times. 









After we finished our work I needed to clean her water bucket. I got that dumped and began to fill it. That was the most entertaining part of the evening watching her play in the water. 😂😂


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Day 11. 

Her very short quarantine period is now up but I wont be moving her to her new pen until tomorrow as we still have a little bit of dirt work to do. (The pen I was moving into was rock hard, the roto tiller couldn't even get through it) 
My main focus with Heirloom was preparing her for the move, she will have to walk all the way across the stable to get to her new pen. Normally not a big deal but again she has been out of the wild for 11 days now and never out of her current pen. 









That morning she met me at the gate, I took off her fly mask and put on her halter and opened the gate for her to follow me out. She slowly peaked her head over the line where the gate always stood and then followed me out. We didnt go far at all and she was a perfect lady, only getting closer to me when she got a little uneasy. When I went to return her to the pen a city truck pulled up on the road to service the man hole on the street directly across from the entrance to the pen. She got a little nervous but after a couple minutes she walked back into the pen. 

That afternoon on my lunch break I took her out again, she was excited to come out this time and we walked a little further. She started getting excited on the lead so I figured I would let her play in the round pen to strech her legs a bit. She followed me in and waited patiently for me to close the gate. I took her halter off, and..... nothing! She just stood there and watched me, very anticlimactic. But I get she was wild, they conserve their energy a bit more. I let her explore the pen before walking her back to her stall.


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Day 12.

I started out her morning with a small walk, she did great, was happy to get of the stall and followed me over some ground poles and through the curtain obstacle with it completely open. 

That afternoon we went for another walk, but this time to the other round pen that's farther away. I lead her in and let her go, much like the first time she just stood there. I climbed up on the fence so I was sitting above her, she didnt mind at all and let me pet her head. The only time she ran around was when a loud truck went barreling down the road, she made a small circle and then came back to me. 

That evening after finishing up her pen and getting her buckets and feed moved over it was time to move her. I got her haltered up and began to walk her over. She did fabulous and didn't get nervous or excited. When we were almost to the pen there was a rabbit laying on the hose right before her gate. I tried to warn her it was going to scare her and of course it did, but all she did was a bambi spook and then walked right into the pen.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Hands down my favorite thread on this forum right now. That little horse is adorable!


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

The little miss has been doing fantastic. We did have a small hiccup where I discovered that she is a little stingy with her food and threatened to kick me when I went to walk by her while she was eating. Totally my mistake for trying to feed her in the barn, just not enough room for us both to maneuver safely. So now her feeder is out of the barn and along the wall. She has to wait for me to invite her to eat now and has yet to show anymore aggression. 

She is picking up all of her feet and letting me clean out her fronts. I can brush her entire body. She has reverted back on the fly spray and fly mask though. I have to have her halter on her to get the mask on but she doesn't fight me if I have her contained. The fly spray while initially she didn't have an issue with she now hates. So I just take it slow and when she stands still for me she gets lots of scratches. 

I finally got the lazy bones to kick up her heals a couple times, the video is from the first time. I had to run along the outside of the fence to get her going. Once she realized she could run around she had a blast. 

https://youtu.be/mLuPs0BvxY8


We have a small obstacle course that is set up at the corrals so we have been working on a new one every couple days. She will go though the curtain obstacle both open and with one side down, she will step over the ground poles and walk through the obstacle with the interlocking pool noodles.


----------



## Aquamarine (Aug 27, 2019)

She is beautiful! And she will be gorgeous fully grown, I'm sure. 

I have a mustang yearling filly. They're really good horses. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

1 month.


I was finally able to drag my husband out to help me with the pony. I need to get the farrier out so I can start getting her in the routine of getting her feet done, but I wanted to make sure she was going to pick her feet up for someone other than me! She didn't want to at first (and he was a scaredy cat) but after the second attempt she picked all of them up like a pro. I also had him hold her so I could give her a vaccine which she did great for, I think she was more appalled that I would do something like that to her than anything else haha.

The main reason that I drug my husband out was so he could make me a nice little video of Heirloom going through the obstacle course! She is the best girl and is constantly suprising me with how confident she is. She has a very calm and loving personality but definitely loves to play around she is constantly stealing anything she can get her lips around to play with. She will follow me anywhere and it usually is a chore to keep her out of the tackroom 😂😂
She was feeling pretty spunky during this video and is a vocal little miss!
I hope you enjoy!

https://youtu.be/Rb81ec-BP0w


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She likes hanging out you! She gets a little cheeky when she thinks you should play with her, so cute!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Definitely the most adorable little horse I have seen in ages. So much personality and soooo stinking cute!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't know; it doesn't look like you are having any fun at all with her. :think: I'll take her off your hands so you don't have to deal with how unruly she is. :razz:

Nice job! She is stinkin' cute for sure. You are going to continue having so much fun with her, I'm really looking forward to following your journey. Nice trail obstacles ... looks like it's in the Lancaster-Palmdale area?


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Aww, she is so cute. What fun!


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

kewpalace said:


> I'll take her off your hands so you don't have to deal with how unruly she is.


😂😂 Good try!! 
I can't say enough about this girl! SO FAR that is the "worst" she has behaved. Once she feels any tension on the lead rope she just stops in her tracks and looks to me for direction.



kewpalace said:


> Nice trail obstacles ... looks like it's in the Lancaster-Palmdale area?


Close! Taft, about 30 minutes outside of Bakersfield.


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

The last couple days we haven't been working on anything too complicated, just venturing off property for walks. 

Cars are still pretty scary but in Heirloom fashion when get near she just calmly stands and watches until they pass, after some scratches we just continue on our way. 

Living in an oilfield town she has some pretty scary giants to get used to but she is doing great!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Sanzia said:


> Good try!!


Well, it never hurts to try, LOL. 



Sanzia said:


> Close! Taft, about 30 minutes outside of Bakersfield.


Ah, yes, I know where Taft is. And the oil pump clinched it, LOL - none of those in Palmdale-Lancaster from what I've seen. I work in Bako and travel on weekends to the Coast or Tulare (sometimes Temecula) for shows. 

So enjoying your journal with Heirloom! I can see you in a few years joining the Oak Creek riders for their various rides. Heirloom will be a rockstar!


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

She blows me away. 

I had to move my trailer tonight so I figured I may as well take advantage of it being hooked up and see what she thinks of it. 

I have a two horse straight load with a ramp so I was ready for it to be super scary to her, I figured if I could just get her front feet onto the ramp I would be happy for the day. 

She followed me right up to the ramp, sniffed it and put her front foot onto the ramp, she pawed it before stepping on with her other leg. I asked her to back off, we walked away and got some scratches while she thought about what happened. As we approached again she stepped right up onto the ramp but got scared when adding a hind foot. She recovered very quickly and walked right onto the ramp and wanted to follow me in. We ended up being completely in the trailer (with nothing closed) standing quietly. She got lots of love in the trailer and then I asked her to back out which she did calmly and then she got to get her dinner. Definitely a great start! Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures but very happy with the day.


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

kewpalace said:


> So enjoying your journal with Heirloom! I can see you in a few years joining the Oak Creek riders for their various rides. Heirloom will be a rockstar! <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/love.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Love" class="inlineimg" />


Thank you so much! That would be so fun!! I wish we were a little closer but it is definitely possible for us to join up with them for a few rides ❤❤


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Yesterday morning I put a couple pounds of alfalfa in the trailer and let her stand in there until she was finished. While she was munching I fussed with the trailer opened and closed doors and ultimately shut her in with no problems. 

That evening I decided to move my trailer back across the stables as I had parked it closer to work with her and figured if I was moving it I might as well give her her first ride. So I added a couple pounds of alfalfa and got her set up for the ramp. She out did herself by self-loading and began eating. It was an amazing uneventful trailer ride which is exactly what I was wanting. She did take a little coaxing to get out of the trailer because she hadn't finished the hay yet! 😂😂


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Aww, she looks so tiny in there! What a lucky girl to have such a safe, gentle to start to growing up. Love her and her updates.


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

We have spent the last week rotating what we have been doing. I want her to gain confidence in new environments (you know because she gets so worked up 😂) so we have been going off property into the fields for walks. I try to have her interact with all the junk that we come across, we step over old telephone poles and roll old tires in front of us. I haven't taken her to the real shady parts of the fields yet, the ditch is soon to come. 😂😂

One thing that I have noticed that she does, is when she feels a little uncomfortable she will set her nose against my arm and just lightly touch me for reassurance.

We also did some roundpen work that I was very happy with. Well I guess it is more work IN the round pen then actually round pen work as she is still too young. We did some following at liberty, some streching, and disengaging and then worked on our directional communication. I would ask her to start walking whichever way I chose and then after a bit I would ask her to come into me and then change directions. We changed directions probably about 3 times before I called it good. I don't want to wipe her out on anyone thing especially if she is doing what I'm asking anyways. 

Another thing I am really proud of if that I have gotten my pokey pony to trot along side me while we are on our walks. It is pretty hard to get her to willingly do anything other than walk. But she is the prefect little lady when she does and doesn't get frisky on the lead and rates right along next to me with the nicest flowing trot. 


I need to take some more pictures of her ❤❤


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

I forgot to mention in my other post that we also made a breakthrough with the tarp. There is one on the ground in the obstacle course that we have always had difficulty with. She wasn't afraid of it but was really confused on what I wanted her to do, which was just walk across it, she would always try to leap over it or just skirt around it. Since I knew she was just confused about it I decided that the best thing to do was just to back her up until she was on it. Once I backed her onto the middle of the tarp she looked down and it just clicked and we calmly walked off and then across it. 

This morning we worked on "tieing" she is still to young to be hard tied so I just looped her and groomed her, then we went for a little walk. Nice way to spend my morning ❤❤


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks to our Sunny California weather it was almost 90 yesterday, I decided to take advantage and give Heirloom her first bath.

She was definitely not a fan. I just held her and sprayed starting at her wither and followed her as she circled, once she stood still I turned off the water and gave her a break. By the end of it she was starting to relax and not be as stressed about the water. We still have along way to go but at least it was a good start. 

We did have a minor sort of accident, the hose at one point had gotten stuck on the hip opposite me, she didnt mind that but in an attempt to get away from the water she spun and yanked the hose pretty hard. Turns out the pipe is now cracked 🤪🤯. But in her defense the pip is super old and now anytime we touch it peices just flake of from it being so rusted. So this weekend we will get to dig up the pipe and get that fixed! 
















She only got "tied" while I was scrubbing her, I knew that part wouldn't be a problem at all and she loved the full body scrub down!

Afterward she sure was spunky! I kept trying to tell her she would feel soo much better after a bath. Poor girl was NASTY! She had so much dirt in her hair and dandruff everywhere, guess that's what you get running wild the first part of your life!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi, @Sanzia, wondering how you and your girl are doing!!! Please update when you have a chance!


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

She looks SO cute!! i wish you would post more


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm sorry guys! I am apparently horrible at keeping you all up to date since it has been a good six months! I promise I'll get together a good in depth update but for this second I will say she is such a big gril and no longer looks like a baby! I have also gotten a new mare, I was having withdrawals not having my own to ride so I'll introduce you guys to Gabi my new mare as well!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome! Looking forward to hearing about how your filly is no longer filly-looking, LOL. 



Sanzia said:


> I'll introduce you guys to Gabi my new mare as well!


Congrats! Is she also an OC horse?


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

kewpalace said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to hearing about how your filly is no longer filly-looking, LOL.


😂😂 She is still for sure a filly, just ment that she now looks like a horse and not a foal. Sad realization that your baby is growing up! 😪




kewpalace said:


> Sanzia said:
> 
> 
> > I'll introduce you guys to Gabi my new mare as well!
> ...


No she isn't. I love the Oakies but I needed another Arab in my life! So now I have the best of both worlds. 😁


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Sanzia said:


> She is still for sure a filly, just meant that she now looks like a horse and not a foal. Sad realization that your baby is growing up!


I know how that is; I felt the same about my filly; but also was amazed at how buff she was getting, LOL. And still IS getting!



Sanzia said:


> No she isn't. I love the Oakies but I needed another Arab in my life! So now I have the best of both worlds.


Can't beat a good Arab, for sure! I love me a good Arab!


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Ok so Miss Heirloom will be 2 in March she has gotten so big. She is such a goofball and has earned the nickname "Paranna" anything she can get her lips around she takes full advantage of; in my tack room is open you can be assured she has run in and grabbed a brush or the broom. I have put a bit in her mouth just because she wants everything in there anyways and she loved it. We have long lined with the bit and she listens very well. But she has a wolf tooth coming in so I haven't had it in her mouth in a good while. She trailers great, we recently went to the vet to get some vaccines and an overall wellness check, she weighed 639 in June. She has been growing up but not out so we are definitely going to not back her anytime soon, we will see how she looks at 3. I'll get her teeth done in about a year (vet said she is good until then). She has had a saddle on and could care less. She is in the pen that my tackroom is attached to so offten times after riding my mare I will walk in and throw all my tack on her and make her carry it to the door for me to put away haha. She does great in the round pen w/t/c in both directions from voice commands, she yield front and rear end to pressure and can side pass. I think when I break her I will just have to climb but and that's about it haha (hopefully at least!)
Ok picture time!


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

More pics
















Someone's rear end took off without the front 😂😂









First time with a bareback pad.









Out exploring the trails.









She was not amused playing dress up









Practicing wearing a bit!









In the trailer to the vet









Tiny braids!! 😂😂









Action shot!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea, new pix!! She looks great @Sanzia! She sounds alot like my Scarlett - busy, busy, busy ...

Sounds like she is coming along really nicely, too! Excellent news. From all the other OC Horse owners I've seen, the goofball is a definite characteristic, LOL. And very curious. I fed for my neighbor over Thanksgiving; she has a yearling OC filly. When she feeds at night, she just let her horses (2 Non-OC horses, LOL & her filly) out of the turn out and they each go to their respective pens. Or supposed to. The 2 Non OC did. The filly had to hang out by me to see who I was and what I was doing. She is gorgeous and precocious. Can't wait until my neighbor backs her, but it'll be a while.


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

At a year old









Big girl saddle on!









Attempting to obtain a majestic picture!









Success!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

She is absolutely breathtaking!! You have done an amazing job with this filly!!! Lucky girl


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just love her and all her personality as she learns about the world.


----------

